

How To Beat the Kindle - edw519
http://www.slate.com/id/2226503/pagenum/all/#p2

======
pclark
the Plastic Logic device is apparently going to be what Android is to the
iPhone [where iPhone == Kindle]

------
DanielBMarkham
_The Kindle's biggest problem is its "Hotel California"-content model: You can
check out any time you like, but you can never leave._

I'm a new Kindle ower, and I love the device. I think Amazon is going to
dominate the market for the next few years.

Having said that, the DRM and walled garden they've created sucks big time.
I'm ready to move to a better touchscreen device the instant one comes out
that doesn't have all the DRM but has the same or better specs.

